# Friendly furry discord server.



## Lapee Rabbit! (Nov 30, 2021)

Hai! I want more members so my discord server will be more active, and I honestly just want people to talk to! ^^'









						Join the Bunny Burrow of Investigation Discord Server!
					

Check out the Bunny Burrow of Investigation community on Discord - hang out with 36 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## Axol (Nov 30, 2021)

I wouldn't mind joining


----------



## Lapee Rabbit! (Dec 1, 2021)

Axol said:


> I wouldn't mind joining THEN JOIN UWU


----------

